# Cambriolage



## ikiki (2 Mars 2006)

Ben le titre dit tout.

Je rentre à 17h30 pour voir la porte de notre appart explosée, des morceaux de bois et de plâtre éparpillés...
Montée d'adrénaline, suivie d'une forte dose de colère en voyant ce viol de notre intimité 
Ils ont laissé le mac, mais ont piqué Ipods (mon 5g et un suffle que je venais d'acheter pour ma soeur), APN (ils ont même pas pris mon vieil argentique, qui a pourtant une certaine valeur, et se sont contenté de le jeter par-terre), téléphone portable et du fric ; enfin pour ce qu'on a pu constaté pour le moment...

Le flics sont passé ; ils n'ont même pas pris de photos, ni questionné les voisins.

Et on n'est pas assuré contre le vol, ****** si j'avais su....
ça doit être ça qu'onse dit à chaque fois.

Alors c'est tampi pour notre gueule quoi...
Sauf si vous connaissez un moyen...


----------



## Delgesu (2 Mars 2006)

Comment ça "pas assuré contre le vol" ??
Et dans ta garantie assurance habitation - responsabilité civile ??  Vérifie quand même...


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

ah Merde !!!

Tu es sur qu'avec ton assurance tu n'as rien qui te protège?

Bon courage en tout cas


----------



## ikiki (2 Mars 2006)

Le seul truc sur le contrat d'assurance c'est "nous assurons également vos bien immobiliers (à concurrence de 9300)"
Bordel, pourquoi j'ai pas souscrit contre le vol?


----------



## MacMadam (2 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Le seul truc sur le contrat d'assurance c'est "nous assurons également vos bien immobiliers (à concurrence de 9300)"
> Bordel, pourquoi j'ai pas souscrit contre le vol?


Moi, c'est arrivé l'an dernier. Beurk, trop angoissant de voir toutes ses affaires fouillées :hein: Comme chez toi, ils n'avaient pas touché aux ordis (des portables pourtant). Quoi qu'il en soit, je compatis sincèrement.


----------



## porte-plume (2 Mars 2006)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça "pas assuré contre le vol" ??
> Et dans ta garantie assurance habitation - responsabilité civile ??  Vérifie quand même...




je confirme : je ne vois pas comment tu peux ne pas être assuré contre le vol, même si tu n'es pas assuré pour la valeur maxi de tes biens (auquel cas ils pratiquent un prorata calculé sur la base du rapport entre la valeur assurée et la valeur réelle de tes biens : c'est un truc à savoir : si tu es assuré pour 100 , qu'on te vole pour 50 , mais que l'expert estime que tes biens valaient 200  au lieu de 100  - donc tu as cotisé sur la base de la 1/2 de la valeur réelle -, tu ne seras remboursé que sur 25 . tu me suis ?)


----------



## MacMadam (2 Mars 2006)

porte-plume a dit:
			
		

> je confirme : je ne vois pas comment tu peux ne pas être assuré contre le vol, même si tu n'es pas assuré pour la valeur maxi de tes biens


 A moins qu'en France la législation soit différence, mais le Vol peut être en option quand on souscrit à un contrat d'assurance habitation (je parle de la base, pas de la couverture des objets au-delà d'une certaine valeur).


----------



## Philippe (2 Mars 2006)

Gasp...
Que dire en pareil cas ?...
Que c'est très très flippant... je le sais, ça m'est arrivé également.
Aussi que tu n'as pas à t'en vouloir de n'avoir pas souscrit à l'assurance-vol ; c'est souvent assez cher et il vaut mieux investir dans l'achat de matériel de "sécurité" (bonne serrure, accès renforcés...).
En tout cas, courage, - et sympathie de ma part.
Phil


----------



## valoriel (2 Mars 2006)

j'viens de rentrer et je tombe sur ton post 

j'suis vraiment désolé mon p'tit David! j'imagine que cela doit être assez dur à vivre! je n'aimerais vraiment pas que l'on rentre dans *"mon monde"* et surtout, au delà de la valeur financière des choses, il y a l'aspect sentimental! et je ne comprend pas qu'avec toute les assurances d'aujourd'hui tu ne sois pas assuré contre le vol. alors malgré tout, essaye de récuperer un APN, prend un maximum de photos (de la porte, de l'appart...) et contacte rapidement ton assureur. il vaut mieux faire cela au cas où...

et bonne chance pour la suite!


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mars 2006)

Hello!

Comme déjà dit dans les post précédents, essaie de contacter ton assurance... Tu vas peut etre pouvoir récupérer un petit quelques choses... Dans le pire des cas tu ne risques qu'un "non"...

Pleins de bonnes choses...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Surveille quand même les petites boutiques du coin qui refourguent de l'électronique d'occasion... certains voleurs ne se donnent même pas la peine d'effecer les fichiers personnels, et le modèle devient repérable... Une boutique de ma ville a du fermer après avoir été confondue de cette façon.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2006)

On vit dans un monde franchement c'est désolant


----------



## ikiki (2 Mars 2006)

merci à vous tous pour votre soutien 

merci à toi aussi Michel  

Sinon on ne se démoralise pas trop, mais cette intrusion nous laisse "malade toute retournée" pour la mimi :sick: , et moi ben je crois que je peux mettre que des *astérisques* 

Concernant l'assurance vol, c'est possible qu'il y ait un minimum...
Verra ça demain avec l'assureur.
Heureusement - et pour une fois merci la Flaque - l'ipod 5G était assuré contre le vol (je viens de retrouver les papiers)c'était une promo du moment, faut je les appelle aussi...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (2 Mars 2006)

Salut!
Si tu as encore les numéros de séries des iPod's, tu peux les mettre sur le site ipodcare et ici
On sait jamais que quelqu'un en retrouve un sur le marché...
En tout cas, courage!

Olivier.


----------



## yvos (2 Mars 2006)

promis je repasse demain pour tout ramener (je t'échange le tout contre ton argentique  )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> promis je repasse demain pour tout ramener (je t'échange le tout contre ton argentique  )



Attention, c'est la quarentième fois, tu risques une amende si tu te fais chopper. Si tu es mineur, privé de dessert.


----------



## JPTK (2 Mars 2006)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> On vit dans un monde franchement c'est désolant




Ouai ils ont même pas pris le mac, tout se perd ma bonne dame, tout se perd...


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

c'est vraiment des nazes : ils ont pris ton APN ( la brique  ) et laissé le mac mini 

C'est vraiment des amateurs...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> c'est vraiment des nazes : ils ont pris ton APN ( la brique  ) et laissé le mac mini
> 
> C'est vraiment des amateurs...



Je sais pas vous, mais le mien est fermement accroché au radiateur par un cable antivol, donc pas volable en coup de vent... J'envisage la même solution quand je trouverai une femme.


----------



## ikiki (2 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> c'est vraiment des nazes : ils ont pris ton APN ( la brique  ) et laissé le mac mini
> 
> C'est vraiment des amateurs...




Nan mais t'as raison!
En fait il devais pas savoir ce que c'était... 

Les flics quand ils sont passé m'ont demandé s'ils avaient volé la tour qui allait avec l'écran... Je leur ai dit que nan, il était bien là... Ils me répondent nananan, y a pas l'ordinateur (je n'étais pas dans la même pièce). J'entre alors et leur fait "c'est ça l'ordi" en leur montrant le mini.. Ils en revenaient pas... PItèt que le QI du voleur était aussi élevé que celui de la volaille (aviaire )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

y a plus qu'a acheter des bergers allemand (pitt bull, c'est bien aussi... mais si il tue le cambrioleur... c'est toi qui te retrouve en tole) !!!

sincére condoléance...


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas vous, mais le mien est fermement accroché au radiateur par un cable antivol, donc pas volable en coup de vent... J'envisage la même solution quand je trouverai une femme.



Le soucis est que le radiateur est à l'opposé de la pièce par rapport au mac mini... ça ferait désordre...

Et pour la femme, je vais y penser...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

En fait je compatis vraiment, j'ai failli me faire tirer mon APN (1 mois de revenus pour moi). Tout ça pour des gens qui claquent tout leurs mauvais gains en un jour pour du vent... La vie est belle pour certains une fois quelques règles "oubliées".


----------



## cedcrow (2 Mars 2006)

ouais prévois une chaine assez longue pour quelle puisse sortir de la cuisine pour aller aux toilettes quand même...


----------



## valoriel (2 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> [...] le mien est fermement accroché au *radiateur* par un cable antivol [...] *J'envisage la même solution quand je trouverai une femme.*


t'as raison, faudrai pas qu'on te pique le radiateur 

et c'est vrai que sur le coup, je comprend pas  :hein:
prendre ton APN qui, entre nous, commencait à craindre un max vieillir un peu et laisser le mac mini! sûrement des mecs qui ne croyaient pas que c'était un ordinateur: des cons, quoi.


----------



## imimi (2 Mars 2006)

Un grand merci à tous  
 Michel !

Merci aussi au couillon de voleur qui a laissé l'essentiel  not' ch'tit mini :love:  que ces couillons de flics n'ont même pas reconnu :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: (cf. dernier post de mon kiki)


_
Et dire que dans la "brique" d'APN y'avait des photos, de moi,... heu... comment dire... heu... pas très vêtue_ :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> _
> Et dire que dans la "brique" d'APN y'avait des photos, de moi,... heu... comment dire... heu... pas très vêtue_ :rose:



Cherchez pas loin, c'est le voisin d'en face qui a voulu récupérer les photos :casse:


:rose:


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Cherchez pas loin, c'est le voisin d'en face qui a voulu récupérer les photos :casse:
> 
> 
> :rose:




le pervers


----------



## kertruc (2 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> _
> Et dire que dans la "brique" d'APN y'avait des photos, de moi,... heu... comment dire... heu... pas très vêtue_ :rose:



Y a plus qu'à regarder sur eMule, et à repérer le voleur avec son IP.

Le mieux, c'est que tu nous envoies des photos qu'on puisse être attentif si on te vois... !


----------



## ikiki (2 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Cherchez pas loin, c'est le voisin d'en face qui a voulu récupérer les photos :casse:
> :rose:




Ou alors c'est Sydney qui idolatre un epu dans une certaine mesure ma mimi...  --> ici ou ici 
`


Sydney, garde l'APN, mais rend le reste...:casse:


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2006)

Ca en devient presque ridicule, les flics sont plus que balours


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

oh là là cela me rappelle de mauvais souvenirs il y a qq années, j'habitais au 1er étage et ils étaient passés par le balcon, tout était en vrac! une véritable tornade! hormis le vol, le pire c'est le viol de sa vie privée! çà fout un sacré coup au moral 
depuis j'habite au dernier étage et j'ai dépensé un fric fou dans le blindage de ma porte et j'ai choisi un immeuble blindé! digicode+interphone+code ascenseur+caméra reliées à ma tv (pour voir qui sonne à l'interphone)! on devient parano après un cambriolage surtout vivant seule avec mon fils.

Je vous souhaite bon courage et bon moral pour la suite en espérant que vous récupérerez qq billes de l'assurance.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

L'avantage du premier étage est que tu peux déménager sans ascenseur et que tu peux te barrer par la fenêtre en cas d'incendie en tefoulant au plus une cheville...
Je pense qu'il ne faut pas tomber dans la psychose, caméra ou pas, le mec qui voudra voler volera, avec les crimes barbares que l'on a vu récemment on voit qu'il n'y a plus de limites.


----------



## HmJ (3 Mars 2006)

Je compatis de meme. En meme temps, il y a de telles histoires avec les assureurs, les primes doublees d'annee en annee et tout et tout, franchement ne te torture pas parce que ca n'aurait peut etre pas change grand chose - financierement parlant. Par contre, il est toujours possible de parlementer un peu pour grapiller quelque chose : ils savent que cela va dans leur interet. Une relation durable assureur-assure signifie pour eux la stabilite des comptes de leur agence. Et ils se rattrappent autrement, ca reste au final du kif-kif bourricot.

Je me rappelle de ces deux lettres de la prefecture du Val de Marne, une fois pour vol avec violence (ordi portable recupere depuis sans frais dans la cite d'a cote), l'autre fois pour vol de moto (vous comprenez peut-etre pourquoi je ne vis plus en France), avec cette etrange conclusion : "nous avons *le plaisir* de vous faire savoir au sujet de votre affaire XXXX que nous classons ce dossier sans suite". Ce n'est pas la police que je critique, plutot les magistrats et leur formulation.

Enfin bon, courage a toi.


----------



## ikiki (3 Mars 2006)

Bon, j'ai fait la liste de tout ce qui a été pris...

Ils ont même pris le chargeur de l'ipod qui était sur une multiprise trainant sous un meuble, et mon lecteur MD au fin fond d'une sacoche... 

Mais ce qui me fait flipper, c'est qu'il y a un max de matos de valeur qu'ils ont vu (deux guitare, ampli à lampes, le mac, chaine hifi...), pas pris, et donc ils peuvent revenir...
Du coup j'ose pas laisser l'appart vide, il faut pourtant que j'aille au commissariat et chez l'assureur :sick: 

Vous parliez de parano?


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Mars 2006)

Salut David 

Deja, bon courage pour les demarches 

Sinon, je pense qu'ils auraient voulu les guitares, la chaine... ils auraient deja embarqué ce qui les interessaient. Je ne pense pas qu'ils sont revenir


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

A mon avis, c'est pas aujourd'hui qu'ils reviendraient, ils pensent comme toi>> il y aura quelqu'un. Détends toi, de toute façon, c'est fait! C'est pénible mais...

Quant aux protections... comme l'a dit quelqu'un ici: si ils veulent, ils le feront. Par contre, comme tu dis, c'est curieux qu'ils n'aient rien pris d'autres. Ils ont du vous repérer et ont fait leur course.

il y a 3 ans, quand j'ai acheté ma moto, des bras cassés ont essayé de voler ma moto dans un box où il y avait 3 autres bécanes... aucunes n'a été touché, juste la mienne. pourtant l'une d'elle n'était pas attaché! Ces cons ont pêtés un truc dans la serrure du bloc disque, résultat: 100 Euros de frais de dépannages plus 100 pour les travaux. (franchise à 300)

D'après la police, ils ont agit sur commande>> moto neuve puissante, voir où je la park>> tentative...


Bon courage; l'idée de publier les photos n'est pas bête pour les repérer:love::love: Nan, je blague.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> ... PItèt que le QI du voleur était aussi élevé que celui de la volaille (aviaire )


Voire s'approchant de celui des poulets qui sont venus chez toi...

Tu as mon soutien Macgéen sur ce...


----------



## ikiki (3 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut David
> Deja, bon courage pour les demarches
> Sinon, je pense qu'ils auraient voulu les guitares, la chaine... ils auraient deja embarqué ce qui les interessaient. Je ne pense pas qu'ils sont revenir



Salut Gabi  

En fait je pense que "le gars" serait venu juste pour le petit matériel électronique, qui se vend bien...
Mon voisin du dessous aurait entendu du bruit, et vu un gros gars bizarre sortir d'un pas hésitant, jamais vu dans l'immeuble... 
****** il avait le code de la porte d'entrée, il l'a eu où? Et pourquoi mon appart? ça sentait l'ipod ou quoi..?
C'est ma soeur qui va pas être cntente, j'ai galéré à la flaque pour son shuffle...

Heureusement qu'il a pas pris le mini, ça m'aurait foutu dans une belle merde...
Je vais le planquer sous le lit avant de partir faire mes démarches, je plaisante qu'à moitié.
Une sacré journée s'annonce : poulailler, assurance, agence de l'appart, serrurier, plus d'innombrables coup de tel...


----------



## ikiki (3 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> il y a 3 ans, quand j'ai acheté ma moto, des bras cassés ont essayé de voler ma moto dans un box où il y avait 3 autres bécanes...



Et dire que mon SV est attaché au bas de l'immeuble sur le trottoir la plupart du temps... gloups, je touche du bois 


Edith dit PS :  déjà en vente!!! t'as pas honte?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2006)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> On vit dans un monde franchement c'est désolant





			
				mimyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca en devient presque ridicule, les flics sont plus que balours



Ha ben ça ma bonne dame, pour sur !
Et pi y a pu d'saison non plus...
Et les oiseaux qui tombent comme des mouches maintenant...
C'est à cause de leur fusées nucléaire tout ça, j'vous l'dit moi...
 :sleep: 


Bon sinon, de tout coeur avec le pti couple     ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Mars 2006)

Ben moi aussi, je suis avec vous (même si on se connait pas)!

Je me suis fais voler mon sac il y a pas longtemps, c'était déjà terrible, alors j'ose pas imaginer un appart! 

En pensée avec vous.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> y a plus qu'a acheter des bergers allemand (pitt bull, c'est bien aussi... mais si il tue le cambrioleur... c'est toi qui te retrouve en tole) !!!
> 
> *sincére condoléance*...


 
Quelqu'un est mort?  
Rassurez moi je suis trop inquiet (et surtout j'ai pas le courrage de me taper 3 pages de banalités du café du commerce..)



Bon si non kiki & mimi continuez a faire des photos à poil, c'est toujours ça que les boches n'auront pas!


----------



## krystof (3 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un est mort?




Un iPod, il me semble...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est à cause de leur fusées nucléaire tout ça, j'vous l'dit moi...


Mais non, c'est les satelites !!!

_Crise de iKoolisme aigüe, traitée à temps_


----------



## Gwen (3 Mars 2006)

Je ne peut que t'envoyer ma sympathie dans ce moment difficile.

Bon courage pour la suite.

Par contre, je ne suis pas certains que le (les) voleur(s) ne reviendront pas, j'ai déjà vu le cas (chez ma tante, deux jours de suite) et les gens pensent justement qu'ils ne repasseront pas et les voleurs le savent bien.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2006)

Bon vycmil, merci de pas m'avoir rayé mon pied de biche cette fois, mais pourquoi il est plein de morceau de bois ??? t'aurais pu le nettoyer quand même


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il a pas pris le mini, ça m'aurait foutu dans une belle merde...
> Je vais le planquer sous le lit avant de partir faire mes démarches


 
Cool j'avais pas fait gaffe la premiere fois mais je sais où il est maintenant


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon vycmil, merci de pas m'avoir rayé mon pied de biche...



tant qu'il te raye pas le casque...


----------



## HmJ (3 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce qui me fait flipper, c'est qu'il y a un max de matos de valeur qu'ils ont vu (deux guitare, ampli à lampes, le mac, chaine hifi...), pas pris, et donc ils peuvent revenir...
> Du coup j'ose pas laisser l'appart vide, il faut pourtant que j'aille au commissariat et chez l'assureur :sick:
> 
> Vous parliez de parano?



Ecoute, au commissariat ils te diront peut-etre que ca arrive plus frequemment qu'on ne croit les gars qui reviennent, mais un mois apres. Donc tu as un peu de temps, pense aux fenetres et aux serrures. Desole, je veux pas noircir le tableau, tu n'as sans doute pas besoin de ca. Je voulais dire que ca peut arriver, mais pas tout de suite.


----------



## krystof (3 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais dire que ca peut arriver, mais pas tout de suite.




De toute façon, je ne repasse pas dans le quartier avant un bon mois. Effectivement, ça laisse du temps...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, je ne repasse pas dans le quartier avant un bon mois. Effectivement, ça laisse du temps...


 
Oui mais moi je vais avoir du temps libre dans le courrant de la semaine prochaine


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, je ne repasse pas dans le quartier avant un bon mois. Effectivement, ça laisse du temps...


Excusez moi pour le HS, mais:


Dis moi, tu n'aurais pas un iPod 5G à vendre, par hasard ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

C'est marant, quand j'avais un pc et quelques accessoires je me foutais de ce genre de choses comme d'une guigne... Maintenant que j'ai un mac et des gigaoctets de fichier user, j'angoisse à chaque fois que je dois laisser mon appart longtemps...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est marant, quand j'avais un pc et quelques accessoires je me foutais de ce genre de choses comme d'une guigne... Maintenant que j'ai un mac et des gigaoctets de fichier user, j'angoisse à chaque fois que je dois laisser mon appart longtemps...


 
T'as qu'a faire une sauvegrade!


----------



## valoriel (3 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'a faire une sauvegrade!


je préfère l'achat d'un radiateur


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'a faire une sauvegrade!



Je ne pense pas en avoir besoin d'une sixième


----------



## ikiki (3 Mars 2006)

pour le soutien de tous encore une fois 


Là, attente du serrurier... pas gagné...

Sinon j'en fais quoi cable de l'iPod??? Le ****ing bastarde a bien pris le popod, le chargeur, mais pas le câble... l'est un peu con le gars...


----------



## I-Tof (3 Mars 2006)

De tout coeur avec vous deux.

C'est arrivé à mes parents (72 ans) en novembre 2005 et à leurs voisin (70 ans).

Ils ont piqué 2000  (les vieilles personnes gardent trop chez elles !), les bijoux (pas de grandes valeurs, mais c'était plutöt sentimental). Ils ont aussi pris l'ordi (bof un pII 300, mais il lui était utile), sa nouvelle imprimante, et surtout sa toute nouvelle voiture de 400 kms et 4 semaines. Heureusement, la voiture était assurée +- 4000  de dégâts mais pas l'habitation. Les malheureux ont déprimés pendant deux mois au moins.

J'ai donc changé serrures chez moi car ils avaient mes clefs, pris une assurance en plus (60  par an). 

La police (merci à elle) très sympa (une fliquette à pris ma mère dans ses bras !!!) ont retrouvé les petits salopards, ils sont dehors en attente du jugement (pour quand ?????? Dans dix ans ?) Et comble de tout, c'est un des rats de ma chère et tendre soeur qui était dans le coup ! Les flics ont fouillé chez elle, chez le père mais ? La police ne les tient pas au courant. Laissons maintenant faire la justice et ...

Enfin j'espère pour toi qu'ils retrouveront la s......erie qui a fait cela


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2006)

je savais pas que les rats cambriolaient aussi...p"#°@ tout fou'lcamp j'vous l'dis


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

c'est pas faux; je savais pour les chattes, surtout sur les toits. Mais bon, c'est Darwin, l'évolution, tout ça quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas que les rats cambriolaient aussi...p"#°@ tout fou'lcamp j'vous l'dis


c'est les rats scélérats - c'est l'ère à celler ras....... tous ses coffres !


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> c'est les rats scélérats - c'est l'ère à celler ras....... tous ses coffres !



il faudrait que les rats viennent piquer ton intégrale de Devos, à toi tiens


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait que les rats viennent piquer ton intégrale de Devos, à toi tiens



Les toxicomanes à ce point de dépendance n'ont plus assez de volonté pour se livrer aux cambriolages.


----------



## joubichou (3 Mars 2006)

ça m'est arrivé aussi il y a 7 ans,sauf que je suis rentré chez moi et les mecs ils etaint encore là,ils ont préparé le matos et ont décidé de diner (au mois d'aout ils devaient penser qu'on etait en vacances) .Que faire face à trois mecs bourrés a table chez moi,appeler les flics je pouvais pas car j'étais au moins aussi avinés qu'eux,eh ben finalement j'ai fait une très grosse colère et figurez vous que les trois mecs ils se sont enfuis.Après coup j'ai eu une peur rétroactive  durant 3 jours mais ils ne sont jamais revenus.bilan :le frigo vidé,12 bouteilles de bon vin vidées,pas mal de bricoles cassées et ce sentiment de l'avoir echappé belle.


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ça m'est arrivé aussi il y a 7 ans,sauf que je suis rentré chez moi et les mecs ils etaint encore là,ils ont préparé le matos et ont décidé de diner (au mois d'aout ils devaient penser qu'on etait en vacances) .Que faire face à trois mecs bourrés a table chez moi,appeler les flics je pouvais pas car j'étais au moins aussi avinés qu'eux,eh ben finalement j'ai fait une très grosse colère et figurez vous que les trois mecs ils se sont enfuis.Après coup j'ai eu une peur rétroactive  durant 3 jours mais ils ne sont jamais revenus.bilan :le frigo vidé,12 bouteilles de bon vin vidées,pas mal de bricoles cassées et ce sentiment de l'avoir echappé belle.



ils savaient vivre, avant, les cambriolos


----------



## valoriel (3 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> [...] appeler les flics je pouvais pas car j'étais au moins aussi avinés qu'eux[...]


il me semble qu'on a encore le droit d'être bourré chez soi, non?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2006)

Titre histoire mais hélas banal 

 ca m'est arrivé et le plus rageant , à part la perte d'objets ( qui ne sont QUE des objets je le rappelle) ce fut cette sensation d'invasion  de mon espace privé et de vandalisme.

Il y a plusieurs types de cambrioleurs
Vous vous semblez avoir été victimes du truc rapide avec le plan "  léger +revendable vite "

Aucune porte ne resiste à des pros , elle arrête ou  freine les mauvais.


Pour vous remontez le moral deux cas arrivés à des proches , ca change rien à votre choc mais ca relativise

1-un musicosse qui commencait à percer
fatigué par une session de studio ( chez lui)  l'équipe sort prendre un pot
une heure plus tard ils reviennent 
constatent que ordis , synthés, et divers équipements manquent
Et pourtant la porte blindée n'était pas fracturée!
Par contre un grand trou -à coté - de la porte aux serrures et blindage  high tech
les voleurs avaient pété le mur à coté de la porte à coup de masse de chantier !
( les voisins n'ont pas réagi)

2- un pote et sa femme partent en weekend une fin de mois ( détail important) et reviennent reposés.
Ils ouvrent leur porte , avec la clef et...
Appartement vide !
Totalement vide . Plus un meuble plus un vêtement ... rien!

les voisins?
" ben on a vu vos déménageurs..., très polis d'ailleurs ils ont mis un mot en bas s'excusant de la gêne à venir "

( ca c'est la technique très pro  du faux déménagement , un classique)

--
pour la négociation avec les assurances
Des fois ca se passe bien, très bien même , des fois ca pinaille.
bon courage


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> il me semble qu'on a encore le droit d'être bourré chez soi, non?




D'ailleurs t'étais où au moment des faits hein ? Le squattage de leur appart' c'était pas plutôt du repérage ..?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ...trois mecs bourrés... ...12 bouteilles de bon vin vidées...



Tu m'étonne qu'ils étaient cuits: 4 bouteilles par tête ça commence a faire..
T'as pas été voir si ils s'etaient pas endormis sous ta bagnole après avoir foutu les camps?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonne qu'ils étaient cuits: 4 bouteilles par tête ça commence a faire..
> T'as pas été voir si ils s'etaient pas endormis sous ta bagnole après avoir foutu les camps?



Je leur aurais quand même fait faire la vaisselle, moi.


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Le flics sont passé ; ils n'ont même pas pris de photos, ni questionné les voisins.



par les temps qui courent, les poulets préfèrent rester discrets si ils veulent pas finir enfermés..


----------



## imimi (4 Mars 2006)

Faire réparer la serrure, c'est fait.
Porter plainte chez les grippés   , c'est fait.
Rassembler tous les p****** de papier des trucs qu'il a piqué pour les assurances, c'est en cours...

Se sentir de nouveau bien à la maison, ça va pas tarder :sick: ... j'espère  



Encore merci pour votre soutien et vos p'tits messages


----------

